# Etapa de potencia Transmisor AM?



## mocano809 (Oct 9, 2011)

Quisiera saber si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia(circuitos,etc..) acerca de que circuito debe elegir para la etapa de potencia de un pequeño transmisor am que estamos armando en la universidad, ya que el profesor solo nos dijo que armaremos uno sin darnos las mínimas instrucciones. Ya que tengo toda la parte de transmisión funcionando y este sin etapa de potencia me transmite a 1mt de mi posición. Quisiera saber de alguno que no sea de taaanta potencia ya que este sera armado en un breed-board. Solo lo suficiente para 15-20mts, seria de mucha ayuda. Gracias por adelantado


----------



## lsedr (Oct 10, 2011)

mocano809 dijo:


> Quisiera saber si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia(circuitos,etc..) acerca de que circuito debe elegir para la etapa de potencia de un pequeño transmisor am que estamos armando en la universidad, ya que el profesor solo nos dijo que armaremos uno sin darnos las mínimas instrucciones. Ya que tengo toda la parte de transmisión funcionando y este sin etapa de potencia me transmite a 1mt de mi posición. Quisiera saber de alguno que no sea de taaanta potencia ya que este sera armado en un breed-board. Solo lo suficiente para 15-20mts, seria de mucha ayuda. Gracias por adelantado



solución recomendada:








Le haces un OFV o un oscilador y ya tienes un transmisor con 10 watts de potencia en AM
Le entras la señal de la frecuencia a la cual quieres que trabaje por donde dice: VFO input

http://freeradiotx.blogspot.com/2009/06/corsair-transmitter-by-dave-martin.html


----------



## mocano809 (Oct 10, 2011)

Gracias, pero en verdad buscaba algo un poco mas sencillo ya que tengo todas mis etapas completas solo me falta la de potencia, quisiera que fuese algo con uno o dos transistores como maximo. Gracias de todos modos


----------



## ZUNDACK (Oct 10, 2011)

Amigo esta bueno ese transmisor te da un rango de transmisión aceptable pero si buscas algo mas sencillo pero a la ves inferior mira esta pagina  http://www.cypsela.es/especiales/pdf175/amplificador.pdf


----------



## lsedr (Oct 13, 2011)

mocano809 dijo:


> Gracias, pero en verdad buscaba algo un poco mas sencillo ya que tengo todas mis etapas completas solo me falta la de potencia, quisiera que fuese algo con uno o dos transistores como maximo. Gracias de todos modos



Pero el que te estoy mostrando es sencillo, solo tiene 3 transistores todo el proyecto...
la salida es un IRF510


----------



## DavidGuetta (Oct 14, 2011)

Sencillo mientras se consigan todos los componentes :/ lástima que hoy en dia las piezas para armar emisoras de AM y SW estan reservados para ''gringolandia'' y europa


----------

